# Skyline...



## lzy8zn

anyone know where to get 'em? and how much?? 
i heard the only way i can get a skyline gt-r or any skylines r all from japan and shippin and all that...any way to get 'em in america?


----------



## elf

Skylines were illegal in America last I heard.

edit: nevermind apparently there is a company that has been importing them since 2000 :4-dontkno

http://www.skylinegtr.com/q&a_pg.html


----------



## TakumiKai

The Nissan Skyline GTR-BNR32 costs around $40,000-$60,000 base cost. Then, I heard there is a company that organizes things to make it possible to get the car to America because (yeah it's illegal). That service costs about... $10,000-$20,000. So in total it can come out to about... $50,000 to $80,000. I a huge fan of the Skyline myself but I'm not willing to spend that much money on a car. I would be happy with a good Honda Civic or Toyota Corolla, Celica, Nissan Sentra, Mitsubishi Lancer, Eclipse, 3000GT, Subaru Impreza WRX STI, Impreza WRX (non hatchback). Acura Integra, CRX, TSX, etc.


----------



## cabriozo

Thats extortionate cost! In the UK you can pick up an R32 GTR (2.6 twin turbo) for around £15,000 (£8,000) the R33's are more expensive at about $26,000 and the R34's probably $57,000

The GTS-T's are cheaper as 2.5 single turbo (don't look as nice either) must be loads of companies importing them now after films such as the Fast and the Furious! :laugh: Jap cars seem to be big business now

Test drove WRX Sti (2003 model) with engine modifications/upgrades, very impressive - the Mitsubishi Lancer Evo :heartlove but expensive and servicing every 4,000 (or 4,500) miles!

Mmmmm Skyline! (R34 model in pics)


----------



## Sarkast

A car illegal in the USA ? How can that be ?


----------



## Spatcher

Very easily, but can't explain... (don't know why lol!!)


----------



## Sarkast

HenryVI said:


> Very easily, but can't explain...


It seems i see cars with rust holes the size of wheels in their chassis, mufflers scraping on the ground or non-existant, parts held to the car with duct tape etc... all that seems to be legal. How can a nice new car not be ?

If i sound overly cynical - i come from germany which has very very strict controles when it comes to cars. I'd say about 60%+ of the cars driving in the USA wouldnt get permission to drive on german roads.


----------



## Spatcher

What you drive Sarkast?


----------



## Sarkast

Here is my car:










Just kidding.

I am driving a 1995 Ford Taurus SHO with a few rust spots around the back wheels - but otherwise excellent condition. All "safety" relevant parts are close to new.


----------



## Spatcher

I like that pic lol!

I like the new Mini Coopers.

But currently I drive my mom crazy lol!


----------



## 95five-0

Alot of Japanesse car are not aloud in the US due to either emissions or safety. Japanesse car manufactures leave out the side impact beems found on US vechiles.

Also I was stationed in England and I know alot of people that have been stationed in germany and they never mentioned germany not letting them drive there cars. As a matter of fact my cousins is there and she drives a Neon.

As far as the skyline goes get yourself a nice V8. Trust me it would be alot more fun. And you won't have people making fun of your fart cannon.


----------



## 95five-0

According to japanvehicles.com, "Japanese Domestic Models (JDM's)
aren't built to automatically conform to Federal or Canadian
standards. As a USA individual, you must engage the assistance of a 
CCI, Certified Commercial Importer, who will perform the necessary
conversions and certifications with EPA, NHTSA, etc. for you to be
able to license a non-complying imported vehicle. Appreciate that
this will take time, and cost money. Lots of paperwork must be lodged
and approvals granted with Govt. agencies before you can import a
non-complying vehicle."


----------



## V0lt

My dad said the efforts of importing a car (especially a european car) are just not worth it. I asked him when we were in Italy about how hard bringing an Alfa Romeo home would be.


----------



## japancarexport

*lots of BNR34 unloaded already long beach, CA*

Please check out sitaution more with more willing.
Before you import, tolk to RI. By roro vessel from Japan to the US already.
Illegal is very much wrong information. As long as you pay bucks, EPA is cinch for all clear
Japanese car exporter, Kazuo Kuroyanagi
------------------------------------
Kuroyanagi Shouten Ltd Japan.
#510 Castle May, 3-1422 Ueda-Higashi
Tenpaku, Nagoya Japan 468-0006
[email protected]
fax +81 52 803 1870
tel +81 908535 9857
http://members.at.infoseek.co.jp/japanesejapan/index.html
10 ton stocks:http://members.tripod.com/~c.kazuo/index-21.html


----------



## Resolution

It's illegal because the car doesn't comply to U.S. standards, however, the Infiniti G35 that you can buy in the U.S. is actually a Skyline that is rebadged and made to comply with U.S. standards. Other than that, the Infiniti G35 is a Skyline.


----------



## mclaren

wow skylines gtr,godzillas,gtts illegal in the states lucky for you they are a dime a dozen in nz but so are evos ,celica gtfours ,wrx an many other jap high performance cars


----------



## Kalim

Yea, 90's when they were released, the V8s didn't stand a chance in the same categories as a R32 GTR 500hp racing trim. Something like 120/120 for the Nissan in those 3-6 years. By '97, everyone else caught up.

The 2.6l production engine produced 320hp rather than what was advertised; due to company agreement restrictions. Lapped Nordschleife faster than any other production car back then.

The R33 GTR NISMO 400R comes stock with 400hp and much more torque than other models before it.

The R34 has a 500hp 2.8l stock production model too.

The UK/EU/Asia/ME has them floating around everywhere - but most are fake sedans trumped up to be a V-Spec GT-R coupe with mods. The actual Z-tune and V-Spec models are very rare and expensive, let alone very powerful and the higher end can reach 800hp pretty easily, with lighter body weight than the lower models and much aerodynamic more improvements.

But the G35 sold in NA is internally very similar to the stock general production Skylines. It just has some mods AFAIK and is much less powerful with less variants.

A well experienced car dealer can pick up a good nick '96 R33 GT-R Skyline for around £10k in UK - a little cheaper in Germany, some parts of Arabic speaking world and definitely in Japan. :wink:


IDK why people say a Nissan Skyline is illegal in NA- it is not. It's a grey import, legal but without manufacturer consent.

From 2006 onwards, the new Nissan GT-R set to release late 2007-early 2008 will be sold all over the world as a Nissan GT-R, not as an Infinity. And the Z-tune model will enter your races too.

Here some info about it:

"_Prevailing rumors have the car taking on a 3.8-liter twin-turbo V-6, itself derived from the engine in the 350Z. Power bogeys put the mill in the range of 450 horsepower and 370 pound-feet of twist. In true Skyline fashion, the car will be all-wheel-drive, with a further evolution of the GT-R’s electronic ATTESA ET-S torque-sensing system, tied into a four-wheel steering system.

All of which should be good for a 0-60 miles-per-hour time of well under 4 seconds, and a top speed somewhere on the ambitious end of 180 mph._"







-






-






-






-


----------



## RZA

You beat me to it. 

But ya..they are in production and will be around soon. I have always wanted one but again..I can buy 3 decent cars for that price. Still..what a beautiful work of art.


----------

